# Likelihood of volunteering for SFAS in OSUT?



## mavs33 (Dec 2, 2019)

I’ve read a few success stories on here about people getting their 11x contract changed to 18x at some point between basic and osut. I’ve also read elsewhere that sometimes the SORB(?) recruiters don’t show up.

I have a medical waiver so my only option is going in with 11x, so I’m curious if they’re still taking volunteers, or what the likelihood of volunteering is?

Thanks


----------



## oneleggedhumper (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm curious as to why a medical waiver allows you to only go 11x, unless your just automatically disqualified from airborne. I'm not in the army so I cant give you 100% accurate info but some of my friends told me they hold briefings during basic asking for volunteers. Personally speaking, when I was at airborne school they were asking for volunteers, but if you cant get Xray I doubt you would have an airborne contract.


----------



## mavs33 (Dec 2, 2019)

Yeah, to get 18x in your contract you have to pass the airborne physical - which states you can’t have any waivers. But once you’re in, they don’t care I guess?

I’ve read from a verified SOF that airborne isn’t a prerequisite for sfas, so getting to sfas is the main goal. And if everything goes well, you will attend jump school before the q course. Obviously I don’t really know shit, but I trust what I’ve read on here.


----------



## oneleggedhumper (Dec 2, 2019)

Taken directly from the goarmy website.
*Joining the Army as a Special Forces Soldier*
If you are interested in joining the Army and becoming a Special Forces Soldier, you must meet the following basic requirements:
​
You must be an active duty or Army National Guard Soldier
You must be a U.S. citizen
You must qualify for airborne training
You must meet the Physical Fitness Assessment (PFA) minimum standard of 49 pushups, 59 sit-ups, 15:12 (two-mile run), six pull-ups
​​ 
​*Enlisted Personnel (Currently Serving)*
​Currently serving enlisted Soldiers, who are interested in joining Special Forces, must meet the following additional requirements:
​ 
​
You must have a minimum rank of E-3
You must not be older than 36 years (waiverable) for SFAS attendance
You must be eligible for a Secret security clearance
You must be airborne qualified or volunteer for airborne training
You must have no more than 14 years time in service (E-3 to E-6)
You must have no more than 12 years time in service and nine months time-in-grade when applying for the SFAS course.
You must be either Airborne or Ranger qualified (E-7).
You must have an ASVAB General Technical score of 110
You must pass a Special Forces physical in accordance with AR 40-501
You must be able to reclassify from your current MOS or branch
You must have a minimum of 36 months remaining time in service at the time you graduate SFQC


You must not have 30 days or more lost time under USC 972 within your current or preceding enlistments.
​
To my knowledge if you have to volunteer for airborne, you will still have to pass an airborne physical. I'd look up the requirements and see if your condition is waiverable for airborne once your considered prior service status.


----------



## oneleggedhumper (Dec 2, 2019)

Edit: the army NGSF site is saying you don't have to be to attend SFRE and SFAS but you will have to complete it before the Q course.


----------



## mavs33 (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks for posting that. According to my recruiter, and my research, yes the condition is waiverable once I’m active duty.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 2, 2019)

"I’ve read from a verified SOF that airborne isn’t a prerequisite for sfas"

Being Airborne qualified is a SF MOS requirement, you will be on jump status, you will *have* to pass an airborne physical.

To better help you, you might want to divulge what your waiver is for, there are those on this site that have better information than your recruiter or your research have found.


----------



## mavs33 (Dec 2, 2019)

Correct, I understand that. I wish I can find the quote I’m referencing. 

To reiterate my initial question, I’m mostly curious if they’re still _currently _wanting/looking for volunteers for SFAS. Because I know they’re making a lot of changes to the whole process.


----------



## mavs33 (Dec 2, 2019)

Edit: Volunteers out of osut


----------



## AWP (Dec 3, 2019)

The medical standard for currently enlisted vs. new soldiers is different. I have a link somewhere on this forum to the Army medical regs.


----------



## oneleggedhumper (Dec 3, 2019)

I doubt they wouldn't be asking for volunteers, they have recruiting battalions dedicated to that. Surprisingly when I tried to retrain in the Airforce they said manning was 100% for CCT's which I find hard to believe. Time to go green I guess. At the very least I'm almost positive they recruit for battalion out of OSUT from what I have heard, especially at airborne.


----------



## AWP (Dec 4, 2019)

oneleggedhumper said:


> I doubt they wouldn't be asking for volunteers, they have recruiting battalions dedicated to that. Surprisingly when I tried to retrain in the Airforce they said manning was 100% for CCT's which I find hard to believe. Time to go green I guess. At the very least I'm almost positive they recruit for battalion out of OSUT from what I have heard, especially at airborne.



Stop right here. You aren't SF and the board's position is that if you haven't "walked the walk" with respect to the question at hand, you shouldn't answer. Too many well-meaning members have given incorrect advice.


----------



## oneleggedhumper (Dec 4, 2019)

no disrespect, I saw them recruiting first hand when I was at benning.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 4, 2019)

oneleggedhumper said:


> I doubt they wouldn't be asking for volunteers, they have recruiting battalions dedicated to that. Surprisingly when I tried to retrain in the Airforce they said manning was 100% for CCT's which I find hard to believe. Time to go green I guess. At the very least I'm almost positive they recruit for battalion out of OSUT from what I have heard, especially at airborne.


Why not apply for SR?


----------



## Drift (Dec 8, 2019)

I was in OSUT earlier this year, We were visited by both 75th Recruiting and SF Liaison.


----------



## Landslide (Dec 13, 2019)

First of all, you need to be comfortable with the possibility of things not working out. Getting contract options in OSUT is not a guarantee, and if you ship as an 11X with no options you are surrendering control over your destiny, and you may find yourself as a private on worldwide assignment. The 18X program does not just mean a shot at SFAS, the SF prep course is a huge advantage that only Xrays get, so if SF is your goal I highly recommend you don't settle. If circumstances force you into going to a unit and dropping a 4187 to attend SFAS on TDY orders, you are going to have to spend 12 months time on station before you could PCS to Fort Bragg for the Q course. There is already enough downtime in the course, there is no need to lengthen it.

However, with all those disclaimers out of the way, the SF liaison is right there on Sand Hill next to Winder Clinic, an area you will become familiar with, and they will give out contracts. Anyone with a 270+ APFT (or equivalent ACFT in your case), 110+ GT score, and no security clearance issues should be able to pick up a contract, but you have to do a two phase SF physical and it is thorough. We had guys come in with Ranger and SF contracts who were medically discharged (conditions existing prior to service) after that physical. You should confirm before you ship, ideally with the Sand Hill SF liaison, that you will be *eligible for a waiver with your specific condition*. Find a Recruiter-United States

It can work out. Several of the guys selected in my SFAS class picked up their contracts at OSUT, including one of the best guys on my team during team week. However, none of them had sought the contract before they shipped and they had no eligibility concerns. The requirement for a waiver is all that makes this uncertain, so I would just call them up directly.


----------



## Kaldak (Dec 13, 2019)

Landslide said:


> First of all, you need to be comfortable with the possibility of things not working out. Getting contract options in OSUT is not a guarantee, and if you ship as an 11X with no options you are surrendering control over your destiny, and you may find yourself as a private on worldwide assignment. The 18X program does not just mean a shot at SFAS, the SF prep course is a huge advantage that only Xrays get, so if SF is your goal I highly recommend you don't settle. If circumstances force you into going to a unit and dropping a 4187 to attend SFAS on TDY orders, you are going to have to spend 12 months time on station before you could PCS to Fort Bragg for the Q course. There is already enough downtime in the course, there is no need to lengthen it.
> 
> However, with all those disclaimers out of the way, the SF liaison is right there on Sand Hill next to Winder Clinic, an area you will become familiar with, and they will give out contracts. Anyone with a 270+ APFT (or equivalent ACFT in your case), 110+ GT score, and no security clearance issues should be able to pick up a contract, but you have to do a two phase SF physical and it is thorough. We had guys come in with Ranger and SF contracts who were medically discharged (conditions existing prior to service) after that physical. You should confirm before you ship, ideally with the Sand Hill SF liaison, that you will be *eligible for a waiver with your specific condition*. Find a Recruiter-United States
> 
> It can work out. Several of the guys selected in my SFAS class picked up their contracts at OSUT, including one of the best guys on my team during team week. However, none of them had sought the contract before they shipped and they had no eligibility concerns. The requirement for a waiver is all that makes this uncertain, so I would just call them up directly.



This is an SF thread, and you're not even vetted as military? Not cool dude.

Piece of advice for being on here, stay in the correct lane.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 13, 2019)

@Landslide - leave the advice giving to Vetted SOF members with a Green Tag, please.

@Kaldak et all’, the Staff appreciates your passion, but for the sake of consistency let us handle the public corrections. 
Always feel free to “report” a post and we will be alerted to your concerns.

Gratze, and no “I’m sorry“ replies necessary or desired.


----------



## CryptoLingUSMC (Dec 13, 2019)

.


----------



## AWP (Dec 13, 2019)

Back to the topic at hand.


----------



## mavs33 (Dec 17, 2019)

Landslide said:


> First of all, you need to be comfortable with the possibility of things not working out. Getting contract options in OSUT is not a guarantee, and if you ship as an 11X with no options you are surrendering control over your destiny, and you may find yourself as a private on worldwide assignment. The 18X program does not just mean a shot at SFAS, the SF prep course is a huge advantage that only Xrays get, so if SF is your goal I highly recommend you don't settle. If circumstances force you into going to a unit and dropping a 4187 to attend SFAS on TDY orders, you are going to have to spend 12 months time on station before you could PCS to Fort Bragg for the Q course. There is already enough downtime in the course, there is no need to lengthen it.
> 
> However, with all those disclaimers out of the way, the SF liaison is right there on Sand Hill next to Winder Clinic, an area you will become familiar with, and they will give out contracts. Anyone with a 270+ APFT (or equivalent ACFT in your case), 110+ GT score, and no security clearance issues should be able to pick up a contract, but you have to do a two phase SF physical and it is thorough. We had guys come in with Ranger and SF contracts who were medically discharged (conditions existing prior to service) after that physical. You should confirm before you ship, ideally with the Sand Hill SF liaison, that you will be *eligible for a waiver with your specific condition*. Find a Recruiter-United States
> 
> It can work out. Several of the guys selected in my SFAS class picked up their contracts at OSUT, including one of the best guys on my team during team week. However, none of them had sought the contract before they shipped and they had no eligibility concerns. The requirement for a waiver is all that makes this uncertain, so I would just call them up directly.



I appreciate this. And unfortunately from the two different recruiters in my town, I absolutely can’t get an 18x or option 40 in my contract, so I am stuck with an 11x with the hopes of picking up 18x in OSUT.

With that being said, I am as comfortable as I can be with taking the chance of _not _getting 18x and being a 26 year old private on worldwide assignment lol.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 17, 2019)

mavs33 said:


> I appreciate this. And unfortunately from the two different recruiters in my town, I absolutely can’t get an 18x or option 40 in my contract, so I am stuck with an 11x with the hopes of picking up 18x in OSUT.
> 
> With that being said, I am as comfortable as I can be with taking the chance of _not _getting 18x and being a 26 year old private on worldwide assignment lol.


Can you get an Airborne option?


----------



## mavs33 (Dec 17, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> Can you get an Airborne option?



The reason I can’t get 18x is because I can’t get airborne in my contract with a med waiver.


----------

